
New Pinebook Pro Will Challenge Google Chromebooks for $199 - rwmj
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/01/30/the-new-pinebook-pro-will-challenge-google-chromebooks-for-199/
======
Leader2light
If this actually retails for 199, I will be very surprised.

